# Good Girl!!



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

Had to get a new tire last weekend and took my 2yr old Ziva with me 6-bays at Tires Plus and all the air guns and tire changers didn't bother her one bit!! In fact she seemed curious about all the noise Stayed right by my side and was friendly to all customers she came in contact with At 2yrs old maybe thing are starting to sink in!!?? Made old Dad very proud


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome girl!And good job Dad


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I bet many of the other customers OOhed and AAwed when they saw your fur-buddy there.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There is nothing like a mature GSD.
Nothing.


----------

